# Baked on crud on white wheels



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

So after a bit of spirited driving and a standard wash I was left with my wheels looking like this.
Normal shampoo and a quick going over with a weak dose of AS smart wheels 









The only thing that would remotely touch it Was neat wonder wheels brushed on and neat smart wheels foamed on. And a good scrub with a sonic scrubber. 
Dwelling 









After a keen scrub I was left with this. I know there's plenty to do but that can wait a few days. 









I know wonder wheels is frowned upon on here but oh well it works. 
Weapons of choice.








Need to take them off to do the backs. 
Do any wheel sealents actually stand up to hard use?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

G-techniq wheel armour is very good stands up almost anything.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I was looking at that. I didn't rate poorboys wheel sealant at all. Had it on my old wheels.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah the poor boys is a budget wheel sealant. The C5 is a strong wheels sealant, not the cheapest but worth it.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I put insane amounts of wax on mine after painting, going strong 6 months on real easy to clean


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I Deffo need to do something.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's probably the worst thing about white wheels. At least on black it's marginally hidden when they are in that state. Did you find it left any pitting behind?

Sutty.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Any wheel sealant mate, forget about the hard work then. 
Gonz.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sutty 90 said:


> That's probably the worst thing about white wheels. At least on black it's marginally hidden when they are in that state. Did you find it left any pitting behind?
> 
> Sutty.


I can't see any pitting but it was dark when I tested. Il go check them properly later.


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

I was always told wonder wheel was the worst thing you can use on wheels, acid. Is this not the case ?


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

found with mine even with a wheel sealant it dont keep them much cleaner.

found cleaning them more regularly made it more easier to clean.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

boysiehall said:


> I was always told wonder wheel was the worst thing you can use on wheels, acid. Is this not the case ?


I don't think the acid does the paint any favours. After all acid is corrosive. I think it mostly depends on the dilution ratio. I would use an acid cleaner as a last resort for my wheels.

Sutty.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

This was a last resort. Crappy weak wheel cleaners like bilberry are a waste of time.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sometimes you just have to use what ever will work!

Sutty.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

w138pbo said:


> found with mine even with a wheel sealant it dont keep them much cleaner.
> 
> found cleaning them more regularly made it more easier to clean.


A wheel sealant will not keep the wheels clean only make the wash routine very easy. Only shampooing needed no wheel cleaning chemicals. 
Gonz.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

You certainly cant miss the black on that size picture!! :doublesho fun on a mobile to see!!


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

Carbon collective platinum wheels is a good wheel coating too, Sam


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Carpro Dlux on my wheels.

You will still get tar and iron deposits on them but you can still use tar remover and fallout remover without diminishing the Dlux coating.

Plus there is a cracking shine after the application.


----------



## stephentw (Apr 25, 2010)

4d_dc2 said:


> This was a last resort. Crappy weak wheel cleaners like bilberry are a waste of time.


Iron X? Its way better than wonder wheels. Wonder wheels couldn't touch my 6 month baked on grime (oops) but Iron X took it off no problem. Wouldn't use anything else now even though it does absolutely stink.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

stephentw said:


> Iron X? Its way better than wonder wheels. Wonder wheels couldn't touch my 6 month baked on grime (oops) but Iron X took it off no problem. Wouldn't use anything else now even though it does absolutely stink.


Angelwax Revalation does the job and doesn't burn the hairs out your nose.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Good result getting thise cleaned up. I've used wonder wheels and still have a half bittle there. There's better wheel cleaners nowadays but it still does the job when needed. I've never had and problems using it but I only ever used it on stubborn marks. I've just got some Sonax xtreme wheel cleaner that I will be giving a go. It's a lot safer so no doubt I will be using this over the remaining wonderwheels and bilberry I have left.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine are sealed with c5, they don't stay cleaner but when it comes to wash time a good squirt of 1-10 bilberry then normal shampoo with wheel woollies and hey presto all clean:thumb:


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice wheels


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers for the comments people. Wish I could just click my fingers and they'd be clean lol. 
yours is looking awesome now Nicole. You need to have a go on mine lol.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

On a frosty night a couple weeks ago a rear brake pad froze to the disc on my car causing the pad to come away from the backing plate. I was forced to drive it for 2 days until I could get new discs and pads fitted. They were due replacement anyway. When I washed the car yesterday the wheel that was affected had a lot of ingrained brake particles which I assume to be bits of steel from the disc and pad rubbing together. I managed to get some of it off but not all. I had the wheels refurbed in the summer so I hope there is no lasting damage. The damage to my wheels appears similar to yours. You must've been havin' fun.


----------

